# Can't Believe it!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm absolutely amazed that I need another freezer, already have a chest and an upright stuffed with stuff but just realized I have a whole lamb and calf ribs and calf necks coming this week and no place to put it, think I've gone a little nuts with the ordering lately.

I've been looking on craigslist here and Seattle and there really is nothing out there, so I'm going the used appliance depot route hopefully, but the last guy said they hardly ever see freezers because people hold onto them until they die.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Man, that's quite a bit of meat!!! 

I'm also running out of room in my chest freezer. Pups better get eating!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

When Turkey went on sale for $.24/lb... I thought I needed two new ones! Amazing how when i bought my chest freezer, I thought "AH! Finally, no more crunching for space!" 
Then a couple months later, it simply wasn't big enough, and I bought my upright, and thought "Surely this will do the trick" and for a while, it did. 
Now I find myself asking family if I can just stick this one pork roast, or this one beef brisket, or maybe just one turkey in their freezers.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Good problem to have (not enough space)!! I am having trouble finding a decent priced source for ANY meat! I wish we had a co-op around here. No luck finding one so far! Sounds as though you are able to get great variety!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ohio has got to be meat country or chicken country, they have to farm something there besides corn. You have to get real creative when looking for sources, don't be afraid to ask many different places if they will let you in on their orders All they can say is No.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll be glad when I finally get that much meat stored up! Must be nice!:smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Now I find myself asking family if I can just stick this one pork roast, or this one beef brisket, or maybe just one turkey in their freezers.


haha, I do this all the time with my mom!!! :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i feel for you...i wish everyone had a co op like this one..

...and now i'm looking at the chest freezer we have AND the upright we just got and i'm realising we've got calf ribs coming, plus sardines, plus, venison, bison, llama and beef.....

and i have to got to stop this. but the prices....it's a buying it forward to the point where the dogs eat better than we do...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

redspoo said:


> Good problem to have (not enough space)!! I am having trouble finding a decent priced source for ANY meat! I wish we had a co-op around here. No luck finding one so far! Sounds as though you are able to get great variety!


oh that is too bad....no small farms or butchers? i know my main grocery store knows to put aside anything that's got a pull date coming up, that's going on sale....

where in ohio are you?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> When Turkey went on sale for $.24/lb... I thought I needed two new ones! Amazing how when i bought my chest freezer, I thought "AH! Finally, no more crunching for space!"
> Then a couple months later, it simply wasn't big enough, and I bought my upright, and thought "Surely this will do the trick" and for a while, it did.
> Now I find myself asking family if I can just stick this one pork roast, or this one beef brisket, or maybe just one turkey in their freezers.


we moved to an apartment and thought....nah, we won't need our 13.7 cu. foot freezer, so we sold it with the house.....first oops.

second oops was buying that stupid chest freezer because we didn't think and upright AND honey's work vehicle would fit comfortably in the garage.

and not realising that i AM five foot nothing and yes, you can fall into a chest freezer reaching for something on the bottom...

and, yes, you have to re organise it every so often, so that means emptying it out because i am NOT organised like natalie's freezer is...

so we got another freezer, an upright....and now we've got so many deals coming our way that i simply cannot resist.....i feed MAYBE a pound a day...for two dogs LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, just bought a used freezer 21.something cubic feet, almost exactly like the one we gave away 3 yrs ago, go figure!

I actually love my chest freezer but they say they never get them in used to sell, only the uprights. Guess I'll be reorganizing as soon as it comes.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> So, just bought a used freezer 21.something cubic feet, almost exactly like the one we gave away 3 yrs ago, go figure!
> 
> I actually love my chest freezer but they say they never get them in used to sell, only the uprights. Guess I'll be reorganizing as soon as it comes.


well, that's great news, considering all the deals we've got going on right now.....whew.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

magicre said:


> and not realising that i AM five foot nothing and yes, you can fall into a chest freezer reaching for something on the bottom...


Haha...oh the visions....


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

magicre said:


> oh that is too bad....no small farms or butchers? i know my main grocery store knows to put aside anything that's got a pull date coming up, that's going on sale....
> 
> where in ohio are you?


I am about 45 minutes south of Cleveland.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

redspoo, it might be beneficial for you to join the Akron raw feeders co-op, it looks like it is an active group and even if it's not near you, they have so much info in their databases and files that are very helpful as to where you can find meat at great prices and not have to be a group to get it at those prices. 

If I were you I'd give it a try. Good Luck!


----------

